# Silliest things you did as a new driver



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

What are some of the silliest things you did as a new driver.

I'll start with one and embarrass myself.

Way back when I started I was pretty gung ho. One of my first rides wanted to tip me and I tried convincing them it wasn't necessary. (This was back in the days before in app tipping etc, when tips were 'included').


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Came back for day 2.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Spending almost 15 minutes circling a parking lot to pick up an Uber Poop rider instead of waiting at the pin.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pax put in wrong pickup location and I waited where the pin was, then called cause he hadn’t appeared at 4 mins, found out where he truly was and drove to his actual location 5 miles further away. 

*I’m so ashamed*


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

4 years ago. Pax hoppes in, says “airport”. I head for airport.
Drop off pax. Perfect

Oops......
I never started the trip

Back then uber was nice, a text popped up from uber asking “Do u require assistance?”


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> What are some of the silliest things you did as a new driver.


First day out, I ate all the mints and drank all the waters....without sharing.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Started and completed the ride without the pax. Come to think of it maybe that was the smartest thing I ever did. I did get one starred.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What are some of the silliest things you did as a new driver.
> 
> I'll start with one and embarrass myself.
> 
> Way back when I started I was pretty gung ho. One of my first rides wanted to tip me and I tried convincing them it wasn't necessary. (This was back in the days before in app tipping etc, when tips were 'included').


I did that one, but only because I knew Uber was paying police departments to arrest anyone for "accepting cash". I figured refusing once would be proof enough that it was being pushed on me instead of me expecting or soliciting it. Stopped once in app tipping was added since I figured if a digital tip wasn't a problem then a physical tip shouldn't be either.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Spending almost 15 minutes circling a parking lot to pick up an Uber Poop rider instead of waiting at the pin.





MHR said:


> Pax put in wrong pickup location and I waited where the pin was, then called cause he hadn't appeared at 4 mins, found out where he truly was and drove to his actual location 5 miles further away.
> 
> *I'm so ashamed*


I did things similar to both of those when I first started. I'm not even sure I knew we could cancel until I came here.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Staged in a 3x surge area for about half an hour before I realized I was offline the whole time.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

mine is the funniest one lol , when i just started , the drop off was a mcdonald so they rider got out before that so now i cant end the trip , i just keep circling around the mcdonald . i was so mad , just turn off my phone


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Way back when I started I was pretty gung ho. One of my first rides wanted to tip me and I tried convincing them it wasn't necessary. (This was back in the days before in app tipping etc, when tips were 'included').


Did that too. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

Cough...bar pick up...after 10 mins of no response went in and asked bouncer if they've seen so and so....it was a snowy night and 3x surge if that lessens the cringe.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Got so distracted with app and talking on my third trip that I started to drive the wrong way on a one way street.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Switching to Uber after 3,500 lyft rides thinking the over 3,000 Uber rides now would be any different or better.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Provided water and candy... never again


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

All the different places and things I have urinated on.

There was also a time I ate a riders leftover food they left in my car 3 times lol


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Two years ago: Had a rider who dropped the pin outside of the surge area. I got there, saw the pin was in a nonsense spot, called the rider and he tried to talk me into coming to the surge to get him. I was halfway wise at that point so I said no, and canceled. And I got NOTHING!

If that were a year after I started, I would have started, driven around maybe even opened Lyft up and taken a rider, then stopped the Uber trip and made him call and dispute the ride. I would call Uber first though and say he’d ordered the trip for another rider. 

If that happened now, I would say “Oh yeah, sure”, gone and gotten him, then called Uber and gotten my surge anyway.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Drove a drunk girl home alone at 3.5x surge 35 minutes away. Find out I had taken the wrong girl. The drunk girl woke up screaming and I decided to call the police. I had no dashcam and I could have seriously gotten into deep trouble if she had accused me of anything. Lessoned learned...dashcam and no lonely drunk girls...ever! I also don’t pick up any Lindsey’s. So a ping from any Lindsey is an automatic “decline.” Sorry but the Lindseys can find someone else. 

Add insult to injury? Uber took back the money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Drove a drunk girl home alone at 3.5x surge 35 minutes away. Find out I had taken the wrong girl. The drunk girl woke up screaming and I decided to call the police. I had no dashcam and I could have seriously gotten into deep trouble if she had accused me of anything. Lessoned learned...dashcam and no lonely drunk girls...ever! I also don't pick up any Lindsey's. So a ping from any Lindsey is an automatic "decline." Sorry but the Lindseys can find someone else.
> 
> Add insult to injury? Uber took back the money.


I keep a list to make an immediate cancel if I ever see that rider name pop up again.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Waited at pickup spot for 5mins rider calls and says he’s not there but here, so I drove there rung him and asked where he was, he said a new spot, so I headed to that spot, he wasn’t there, wasted 20mins. Trying to find him, i finally cancel then spotted him, he didn’t spot me, 
I check the trip history, and the ****** was only going a block away, 

Next I had a girl who did something similar, waited outside for 5mins she txts saying I’m coming. So I wait and reply sure all good, another 5mins passes. I ring her and say are you coming she said please don’t cancel I’ll be there in 2mins, so I said sure I’ll wait, gets to 20mins now and I say screw this and cancel,

Are these drunk games riders play, see how long you can make driver wait? 


I am noticing now, riders are requesting a trip on each app, first driver to arrive is the trip they take, like how we use to do with taxis, first taxi company to show up is the one we take, since taxis were unreliable, so once timer gets to 5mins, I’ve already left, sometimes I won’t get even wait the 5mins, I’m gone in 2mins,


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Did the outside the surge zone trick...

Did the threw the drunk in the car trick...

Did the Macdees drive tru trick...

Did all these together in one night...8>O

Only a dumb monkey could...

Pull all these off together in one night..8>)

Dooooh!!!

Rakos


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> Pax put in wrong pickup location and I waited where the pin was, then called cause he hadn't appeared at 4 mins, found out where he truly was and drove to his actual location 5 miles further away.
> 
> *I'm so ashamed*


Similar situation. A parent called an Uber for their lost trans-gendered teen late at night and I spent about 30 minutes trying to find them. They had no phone and were possibly high. $0 tipped.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Since I just started 2 weeks ago, When I got my first ping I didn't how to accept the ride. She gets in and I couldn't figure out how to accept the rider (start the ride) I was trying to click it and I didn't swipe... I told her the app was acting crazy. I got her to her drop off, she gave me 5 stars, lol. I have completed over 80 rides so far, I'm still learning... I love this forum.


----------



## bk8746 (Oct 8, 2018)

I picked up the wrong passenger from a local bar. When I pulled up he was on the phone and he just hopped in my front seat. He was an older man with British accent...tipsy and very happy. I could hear him describing me to whoever he was talking to “blonde with long legs. She has sunglasses on so I don’t know what her eye color is”. Every other sentence he would say “shut the **** up” in joking way. I couldn’t help but laugh because of his accent. British people can say anything and it still sounds nice because of their accent. Half way through the ride he gets off the phone and asks me where the F am I going and I tell him to the destination he put in the app and I read the address back to him. He starts laughing and says “shut the **** up. I’m going to an Irish bar on Main St”. So we figure out that I picked up the wrong passenger so I cancel and tell him it was my mistake and I’ll just take him to his destination. He says “shut the **** up. I will just pay you cash”. It would have been about a $4 ride but he gave me $15 and told me to have a pint on him. It ended up working out even better for me but I learned my lesson to always verify the address before we leave.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

bk8746 said:


> I picked up the wrong passenger from a local bar. When I pulled up he was on the phone and he just hopped in my front seat. He was an older man with British accent...tipsy and very happy. I could hear him describing me to whoever he was talking to "blonde with long legs. She has sunglasses on so I don't know what her eye color is". Every other sentence he would say "shut the @@@@ up" in joking way. I couldn't help but laugh because of his accent. British people can say anything and it still sounds nice because of their accent. Half way through the ride he gets off the phone and asks me where the F am I going and I tell him to the destination he put in the app and I read the address back to him. He starts laughing and says "shut the @@@@ up. I'm going to an Irish bar on Main St". So we figure out that I picked up the wrong passenger so I cancel and tell him it was my mistake and I'll just take him to his destination. He says "shut the @@@@ up. I will just pay you cash". It would have been about a $4 ride but he gave me $15 and told me to have a pint on him. It ended up working out even better for me but I learned my lesson to always verify the address before we leave.


That was not a mistake...

That was God's way off saying...

Slow the he$$ down...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

First day ubering I picked up a lady and started to pull out of the hotel and didn’t realize I was leaving her husband behind. He had let her in and was walking around the back of the car. She said hey hey my husband is with me and I stopped and he got in. They were really cool about it and he was laughing and asked if I was trying to steal his wife. From that day on I ask if we are all set before I start driving.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I used to take base rate rides during rush hr right before it would surge then end up stuck in traffic at base rates. Took a while to get over thatinitial excitement/anxiety of a request coming through



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> 4 years ago. Pax hoppes in, says "airport". I head for airport.
> Drop off pax. Perfect
> 
> Oops......
> ...


Oh I have a doozy about forgetting to start the ride. One time I accepted a 2.0 surge ride in a very busy part of town right at the start of rush-hour. I pulled up to the location where there was no where to pull over and couldn't find the guy so I just canceled it and started leaving. The guy was maybe 20 feet in front of me and flagged me down. For whatever stupid reason I let him in the car and he explained that he wanted to go a good 12 miles away or so.

Damn it. Of course the surge has jumped to like 2.7 or something but I feel guilty so I explain that we will get going and when the surge gets lower he can just re-request the ride. Naturally, I **** up and accidentally get on the express lanes on the freeway which have no exit for a few miles....guess we're taking the long route. Finally when I get off the freeway the surgeon is lower so he requested the ride again.

I excepted the ride and we start heading to the Destiination. Dropped the guy off and lo and behold I forgot to start the trip. I started the trip and throw a quarter-mile and then ended the trip for a minimum fair. I also didn't realize supports could help fix the trip to the correct distance and surge rates so the guy got a long ride basically for free . Pretty damn stupid...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Biggest rookie mistake: telling every Uber pax how Lyft was so much better.

Repeated that mistake over and over.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pretty sure it was my second day, still trying to figure out how to juggle between U/L. Got ping from a once-familiar location, got there to find a Walmart I didn't know existed, waited 10 minutes for her to finally stroll out with an overloaded cart.

Even got to hear words I'll never forget: "_I'll tip you in the app._"


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I once let a pax plug their own Aux cord in after I told him I didn't have one.

Horror ensued. I will not relive it just to add to this thread. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> First day ubering I picked up a lady and started to pull out of the hotel and didn't realize I was leaving her husband behind. He had let her in and was walking around the back of the car. She said hey hey my husband is with me and I stopped and he got in. They were really cool about it and he was laughing and asked if I was trying to steal his wife. From that day on I ask if we are all set before I start driving.


Hell, I thought I was the only one that ever did that! I was going to post that here but you beat me to it. Thankfully the passengers had a good sense of humor about the whole situation as well.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

took "one more ping" late at night away from downtown
app said 9 minutes away, I accepted anyway
drove all the way there for a three dollar ride


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> She said hey hey my husband is with me and I stopped and he got in. They were really cool about it and he was laughing and asked if I was trying to steal his wife.


"Oh, you didn't want to leave him behind?"


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lol, no I didn’t even notice him, I was kinda nervous the first day.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Lol, no I didn't even notice him, I was kinda nervous the first day.


Actually, I was suggesting you use that line to make a joke out of it.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Now I would probably say something like that but on my first day I was very apologetic.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, I was suggesting you use that line to make a joke out of it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Second day I went to a pick up. Uber navigation sent me to an empty office building complex with 4 buildings. All empty as the company moved out of state. Guard at the gate let me in for a pick up. All the buildings were totally dark and no cars in the lot. Didn't realize how screwed up Uber navigation could be so I assumed it was correct and sat there for 10 minutes waiting for no one. Finally figured it out and went to a Hotel next to the complex. Pax at Hotel was pissed and asked me why I was sitting at an empty office complex. 

Felt stuuuuupid. Don't know who was dumber, me or the security guard at the gate that let an Uber in to an empty complex for a pick up.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

And bk8746, your silliest goof as a new up.net member is using an actual photo of yourself for a profile pic. Cover that up. You'll thank me.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> And bk8746, your silliest goof as a new up.net member is using an actual photo of yourself for a profile pic. Cover that up. You'll thank me.


She just looks like a sunny FL girl.


----------



## bk8746 (Oct 8, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> And bk8746, your silliest goof as a new up.net member is using an actual photo of yourself for a profile pic. Cover that up. You'll thank me.


Thanks for the tip. Just changed it. It's still me but you can't see my face.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi BK...I live in Port Richey...8>)

I get to hear the helicopter...

On Saturday nights too...8>)

We are hosted on LivePD...

Rakos


----------



## bk8746 (Oct 8, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Hi BK...I live in Port Richey...8>)
> 
> I get to hear the helicopter...
> 
> ...


Gotta love the Live PD and helicopter action! You get many pick ups at that slummy motel on Green Key & 19? I dread those pick ups.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

My first ride --- picked up an elderly woman who spoke little English. I accidentally ended the ride ( before it started ) and had no way of knowing where she was going. I could understand little of what she was saying. She finally called her daughter who told me the address and I had to use my GPS to get there. 
My thought - This might not be as easy as I thought it would be ! Also, no pay on that one.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Pax at Hotel was pissed and asked me why I was sitting at an empty office complex.


Some people just want to be pissed off.

Only thing I'd have done differently is call a lot sooner.

Christine


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber: First ping. Had no idea what I was suppose to do on that radar screen. Touched the center of the radar-style circle map, and got the pick-up location. Drove there, and didn't know I was suppose to swipe "Arrived." Pax and mistress enters, and I finally see the "Arrived" button. Swiped, and swiped again to start trip. Arrived at destination, and had no idea I was suppose to swipe up and then swipe end trip.

Offered water to pax.
Declined tips because our TOS said to kindly decline tips and to remind pax that tips are not necessary unless pax INSIST on it, because "we deserved it!"
Wait over 10min on pax.
Drive 6 miles because pax put in the wrong pick-up location.
Drove BASE RATE on X because I didn't know UberPLUS (predecessor of UberSELECT) existed.
Chased surges. Back then, the surge encompassed an entire city, and then some. By the time I entered the surging city, the surge was GONE.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> Came back for day 2.


LMAO


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Waited 20 minutes for a pax while he grocery shopped. Then carried his groceries into his apartment hopeful the extra effort would result in a tip.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

I used an app to automatically accept rides.


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

Accepted a 2.5x to airport in morning rush, started trip and got out to load luggage. Got back in and swiped again and accidentally ended the trip. Told her to rerequest and accepted the new ping...at base rate. At least she had the decency to throw me a cash tip after I saved her quite a bit of money. I would've rather gave her the tip.


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What are some of the silliest things you did as a new driver.
> 
> I'll start with one and embarrass myself.
> 
> Way back when I started I was pretty gung ho. One of my first rides wanted to tip me and I tried convincing them it wasn't necessary. (This was back in the days before in app tipping etc, when tips were 'included').


Arrived at a bar to pick up a rider. Rider texts in app and apologizes, changes the PU location. The rider provided the cross streets and the name of the bar. I began to head to the other location. The rider said the location was next to the Panera in the same parking lot. I pulled over and Googled the name of the bar, only to find they don't have any locations in the regional area. I also realized that there was no Panera at that location, and cancelled the ride. I felt silly falling for the rider's game.

I reported the ride to Uber and got the full cancel fee.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cared


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

My first night I still took pax after I canceled the ride cause they said their phone died and would tip me in the app never did see that tip


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

Added Uber to Lyft only to find out that Uber has more demand like I thought. However, it takes 2 45+ minute Uber rides to equal the payment of 1 Lyft 45+ ride.


----------



## R.M.Ahmad (Sep 22, 2017)

I forgot to start a trip to the end. I knew the destination. I just didn't know why Uber satnav always pointing backward.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I


R.M.Ahmad said:


> I forgot to start a trip to the end. I knew the destination. I just didn't know why Uber satnav always pointing backward.


I've done that. The app later asked if I wanted to use the original estimate for the trip. Oh yeah. 

I think it was in June, right at Tesco started driving.

Christine


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

When I was a noob

UberX: 
Drove a pax before drop off to McDs long line drive through that took me forever because he said his hungry! 

Uber Eats:
Drove a very far delivery drop off for an order that has a wrong delivery address. I even called uber support while driving to report this issue (how noob).

I didn't realize there is a cancel button and a possible free food for me. (I'm a faakin noob) lol


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Picked up 5 from the club district (on X) they promised to tip me well. Took them thru McDs (at bar closing time... 15 minutes). We arrived at the apartment and they bolted. Only thing left was a half eaten hamburger bun on the floor, no tip. Bunch of ****ing losers. I learned very fast from that one.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I picked up at a grocery store and helped load and unload . I really earned that 3.75 . Thankfully Uber and LYFT give us plenty of opportunities to learn what not to do .


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Picked up a drunk who wanted to go through McDonalds. I did so and waited in a long line of cars. We get to window, got the food and left. No sooner left and drunk said he did not get everything he wanted. Went through line again.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Drove to Pickering Ontario, instead of Pickering St Toronto. I was 5 minutes from Pickering st


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Waited 20 minutes for a pax while he grocery shopped. Then carried his groceries into his apartment hopeful the extra effort would result in a tip.


This just gets me laughing


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Oh... I forgot another one...

I responded to a passengers flirting for a free cheeseburger.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

First weekend. Didn't know how to cancel ride. Had no clue about the 5 minute deadline. No show after like 10 minutes. Since I didn't have any idea how to cancel I started trip then ended it. What's funny is that a cancellation fee for driver at that time was $7.50. The minimum fare was $4.00.

Let 5 people in my backseat. Thankfully they were only going 1 mile down street.

Had two pukers. One was bad. The other minimal. Had no idea you could report it and get paid.

It is important to note that I watched the video that UBER provided concerning using the app. 

Shocking that they didn't bother to mention how to cancel or be reimbursed for damage to your car, isn't it??


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Spent several hours watching UberMan Randy youtube videos in preparation of the important task of being an Uber driver. Notes were taken but tossed after a day or two.

Drove my first 2 riders for free. Once I arrived at the pickup the screen didn't switch to the start trip screen.I was afraid if i started dinking around with the phone trying to find it I might totally lose the ride. 

Also contacted Support about it in the belief they could be helpful.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DocT said:


> Uber: First ping. Had no idea what I was suppose to do on that radar screen. Touched the center of the radar-style circle map, and got the pick-up location. Drove there, and didn't know I was suppose to swipe "Arrived." Pax and mistress enters, and I finally see the "Arrived" button. Swiped, and swiped again to start trip. Arrived at destination, and had no idea I was suppose to swipe up and then swipe end trip.
> 
> Offered water to pax.
> Declined tips because our TOS said to kindly decline tips and to remind pax that tips are not necessary unless pax INSIST on it, because "we deserved it!"
> ...


Now you're just showing off!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

bk8746 said:


> Gotta love the Live PD and helicopter action! You get many pick ups at that slummy motel on Green Key & 19? I dread those pick ups.


If you dread it why are you accepting those pings? Don't make my rookie mistake thinking you must accept every ping. Listen to your gut feeling about potential riders and locations. Your safety is MUCH more important than picking up riders from a sketchy location.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

The very first 2 days driving on this job, I wore a dress shirt and tie, smh. Stopped that nonsense on day 3.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Went out my first day never considering the audible nav and need for a charger, nav was annoying and phone near dead in about 3 hours. Apologized for the nav and told each pax they were my first ride, and each one tipped...thought that was the norm. If only! Started using an earbud and got a charger the next day.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> Came back for day 2.


I was going to post my story until I read this! Based on today's Uber I would have to agree! I joined this sham organization before it became a sham and I looked forward to driving EVERYDAY. I sure wish it could return to being the business it was in the past.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I was going to post my story until I read this! Based on today's Uber I would have to agree! I joined this sham organization before it became a sham and I looked forward to driving EVERYDAY. I sure wish it could return to being the business it was in the past.


Agreed! I went out for 3.5 hours today and grossed $35. I don't look forward to it anymore.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I was going to post my story until I read this! Based on today's Uber I would have to agree! I joined this sham organization before it became a sham and I looked forward to driving EVERYDAY. I sure wish it could return to being the business it was in the past.


You...me...and a large number...

of hardcore Uber drivers...

In the beginning I used to wonder...

Just how long before they screwed it up...

I think we found an answer...8>O

Too Late...it's time has passed...8>)

On to the next great adventure...

Anyone up for some Blackjack action...???

Rakos


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

2nd ever ping which was 10 min....which was majority freeway drive, deliver pax .07 miles.

A lesson learned. Welcome to Uber!



Veal66 said:


> The very first 2 days driving on this job, I wore a dress shirt and tie, smh. Stopped that nonsense on day 3.


LOL! That's pretty cringy


----------



## ChicagoMike (Nov 14, 2018)

The silliest thing I did as a new driver was not learning the app before going online. I started four years ago. Back then, you had to opt-in to using Google maps. Uber didn't have in-app navigation. But they did have an option to make Google maps your default navigation. So every pickup, I had to manually type in the address when I couldve just pressed a button and let it come up for me. I remember my second pick up, I picked up these two girls who were at a concert and staying at a hotel a few miles away. I asked them where to go and they said "just follow the navigation." I had no idea what they meant because I didn't know how to bring up the navigation. 

What pisses me off about drivers today is they don't know how to do pickups. GTFO of traffic. If your obstructing traffic, you're doing your pickup wrong. Sometimes you just gotta cancel. The other day I had a pickup at Lincoln and Wilson (Chicago). There's absolutely no where to pullover at that intersection because it's under construction. The rider wasn't there, so I drove through and cancelled. No fee, which sucks for me, but riders need to be aware of their pickup circumstances, and new drivers need to be aware they can't just obstruct traffic at 5:30 on a Friday night so they can make an extra 5 bucks.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I confirmed with the Uber Greenlight that the promotion I received is legit so after not having driven in over a year, I am going out this morning and hope to get the job done this week. My promotion will pay me $600 for taking 50 rides. That's $12/ride guarantee. I should be able to hang out downtown or at malls and take those short rides nobody wants (or deserves) and I will get paid. I just hope that Uber does not stop giving me pings after I have about 40 rides under my belt. I have plenty of time to get these 50 rides (mid Jan) but hope to get it all done in a about a week. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Came back for day 2.


ROFLMAO, you da man,jmo


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Waited 7 or 8 minutes for one late pax. Finally walked up to the house and knocked on the door to let them know their Uber was here. Even volunteered to carry their luggage down the driveway to my car. No tip afterwards either.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Agreed! I went out for 3.5 hours today and grossed $35. I don't look forward to it anymore.


Try going 10 hours with 1 ride the day before Thanksgiving

I don't do x/pool


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What are some of the silliest things you did as a new driver.


1. Tab "Accept" for every single request regardless of rating or distance

2. Chase after those fake surges

3. Taking McDonald deliveries for just $3

4. Without knowing $3.75 is more lucrative than a min-fare $2.29


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

This just happened this morning.

Made a turn to a blind street thinking that was the turn highlighted on the GPS. 

It just happened to be a basement parking entrance to Scotia Bank Arena (Former ACC) I backed out and caused traffic for the cars behind me. Did apologize multiple times to the pax and checks my ratings from time to time if she gave me a 1* rating lol!!!

Tons of drives already and we still managed to do silly/stupid stuff.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

I excitedly accepted my first XL ping, a pickup 20 minutes away, thinking I’d get the premium pickup pay (You don’t on XL). The pickup was a retired NFL player and his entourage from his golf outing. I spent 10 minutes packing my truck full of people and their stuff before starting the ride, then he insists on stopping for coffee, which I happily do, thinking “He’s got money, he’ll take care of me.” 5 minutes later we were on our way to a hotel. All told, over an hour of my time, for a whopping total of $25.94. Of course no tip. Never again.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I lost two $45 to $50 rides because I was endorsed in conversation with passenger and missed major exits. I fully refunded the fare. But you learn real quick passengers lose their friendliness when you miss major exits.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

one of my first XL pings was at Home Depot.
Dude waiting outside with a fully assembled BBQ grill.
Struggled to put the thing in. Had to turn it sideways.
Pain in the ass
Made $9.

What burns me up about this, similar to grocery store pickups, is that these cheap non tipping pax get away with this



Las Vegas Dude said:


> First day ubering I picked up a lady and started to pull out of the hotel and didn't realize I was leaving her husband behind. He had let her in and was walking around the back of the car. She said hey hey my husband is with me and I stopped and he got in. They were really cool about it and he was laughing and asked if I was trying to steal his wife. From that day on I ask if we are all set before I start driving.


Had something very similar. Taking off leaving boyfriend behind.
She yells "HEY!". Then when he gets in says "what the fak man?!" Sounding pretty pissed.

But I said something like " she told me Go Go Go Go"
They both laughed pretty hard about that and I was off the hook.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

This has been an interesting (but briet) return to Uber after not taking a ride since May 2017. In the last 2 days I have given 20 rides. In all but 2 of these rides the pax has been standing at the curb waiting for my arrival. The other 2 were there before the 2 minute timer expired. This NEVER happened in years past and is a huge improvement. I guess letting the pax know that they will be charged a tiny pittance after 2 minutes has been enough to get them motivated. The pax have all been great and I have to say that I have enjoyed all 20 of the drives, even those where no one spoke. I did spend 30 minutes giving marital advice to a young male who really didn't understand the concept of a marriage being a partnership on our drive to IAH but I guess I didn't get too over the top since he left a $10 tip!
What's interesting is that I am running under a 50 rides / $600 guarantee so $12/ride guarantee. Yesterday I was picking up riders quickly with stacked pings from time to time. Today.....crickets unless I was near someone looking for a longer ride. I wondered what the scam would be and it appears that they won't leave you with 40 rides and give you nothing else but instead just leave you swinging in the breeze unless you are near a rider who is taking a longer trip.

My story reminds me of the time we spend in Brick, NJ last year. We went to the local Costco and when we went to get a cart, they were all chained together. The only way to get your cart was to insert a quarter into a slot and the chain would be released. When you then returned the cart to the designated location and re-connected it to the chain, the quarter would be released and you the cart cost you nothing. I was completely stunned that there was ZERO carts that were not returned to the proper location. This was all motivated by the almighty $0.25. Leave a cart anywhere, anytime for any reason......unless it would cost me a quarter. Oh, hell no! Brilliant!


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Did the outside the surge zone trick...
> 
> Did the threw the drunk in the car trick...
> 
> ...


Trifecta


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Traveling 15+ minutes, 10+ miles to pu pax and she goes 1/2 a block. She says 'I guess I could have walked, It would have took 5 minutes...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

20 minute pickup, took 2 oompa loompa teen girls a half mile to get their nails done. And then I was in the middle of nowhere.

---

At that moment I decided I would never travel more than 15 minutes for a pickup ever again.

As more stuff happened, the p/u window shortened.

Currently, won't go more than 1.2 miles for free to pick up without a darn good reason.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Just remembered this.....it will be obvious why I blocked it out.....

Just after accepting a ride I got a call from the pax. He told me his friend had just thrown up, but he was not likely to get sick again. Did I want to cancel? New idiot that I was I said OK, I'll have a bag for him, just in case.

Arrived to find 2 teen boys (before I knew about the unaccompanied minors restriction). The one kid had vomited all over himself ! I said no way, but the pax said his friend really needed to get home, only 2 miles. So I made the kid strip off his shirts and double bag them, clean himself up with Lysol wipes and paper towels, double bag the trash. Had the other guy lay down plastic bags on the back seat.

The sick kid, who had been nonresponsive but did as asked, got in the car. His "friend" started cackling hysterically, said I'm not coming. JHIAFSC!

Dropped him off and before I pulled away Mom is at my window. Many questions ending with, do you think they were drinking? No, no hint of alcohol odor, I'm thinking maybe ecstasy, it can make you vomit initially.....get him drug tested.....

Least I could do .


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Picked up a painting at a frame shop. Got a great tip.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What are some of the silliest things you did as a new driver.


I actually went through the hassle of getting the airport tag and waiting in the TNC lot. Never again.


----------

